# Transferring recipes from Beertools pro (mac) to BS2.



## Thefatdoghead (8/3/14)

I have just bought a Nexus 7 and I want to transfer my recipes from my macbook pro (from beer tools) to my google nexus 7(beersmith). I can make my beertools pro files into Beer xml files but they still wont open in Beer smith on my macbook. Anyone tried doing this or know how to do it? 
Im not real good with beersmith right now because I only just downloaded it. 
If I can get the files into beersmith I can add them to the cloud and install them onto my nexus 7....well thats the plan anyway.

Thanks for any help.

Gav


----------

